# West fork armory?



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw the website today and liked the look of their ar-15's but can't find anyone or any information about te business. Has anyone dealt with them? They are based out of Conroe


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Codyk said:


> Saw the website today and liked the look of their ar-15's but can't find anyone or any information about te business. Has anyone dealt with them? They are based out of Conroe


I'd be interested as well.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Haven't bought any guns but have ordered accesories and mags. Very fast shipping.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

I messaged him the other day about some spikes lowers, he responded about a week later, seems something about the email here is linked to their home page or something vise versa got mixed up. Its a bidness run out of their home somplace back off wilson rd. The guy seemed nice. I'll do bidness with him.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Got P-Mags coming from them.Their email response was super fast.I'll probably do more business w/ them.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Bought an upper from them. Good price and quick delivery. They kept in touch via email until it arrived at the house.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I ordered an AR from them. its being built so I havent put my hands on it. the guy i spoke with responded pretty quick too.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

P-Mags are in !!!!!! Checked the mail today and to my surprise, they were in


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anybody have a review of there AR's?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They are slammed with orders and are backed up.

They even had a news crew out there doing a story on them.

Local company cashing in on the AR craze ... good for them


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

That is good to hear im anxiously waiting to get mine. The ETA was 2 weeks, haven't heard anything uet though.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

*3wks*

Been waiting three weeks to the day. i ordered for three buddys and myself. Hope they come in soon. I am sure they are behind.
Jb


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

well there aren't. any reviews on there Ars, ive looked everywhere i could. Hopefully all is good, Maybe when this batch is done somebody that is knowledgeable can do one.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

They raised their prices a good amount on their ARs.


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm the owner of West Fork Armory, we are slammed for sure. We are still taking orders on pmags and West Fork Armory rifles. We did have to raise our prices on rifles because the cost of parts past the 80 rifles builds we were prepared for have gone sky high. All of our rifles are mil-spec and feature 1:7 twist barrels and 7075-T6 uppers and lowers. Rifles ordered now are actually being built on billet lower receivers because we ran out of our West Fork Armory forged receivers. I'm happy to answer anyones questions on our builds, products and services. It may take me a few days to respond because when we're not building, we're trying to secure more pmags. Our current ETA on rifles ordered this week is about 6-8 weeks.

-Michael Sclafani


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I also placed an order for an AR before Christmas and was quoted two weeks before they would be available. I noticed the price increase and was concerned they would either raise the price on me or cancel the order to sell at a higher price to someone else, as a couple of other retailers have done. I emailed them and got a very quick response that my order will stand at the pre-Christmas price but it was still 2-3 weeks away. I can't speak about the quality but if it is all mil-spec it shouldn't be an issue assuming they know how to put them together and don't rush these builds to meet the demand. I just hope I can get this before any upcoming legislation that is set to be by the end of January.

So far I am extremely happy with their communication and business ethics. As soon as I have what I ordered, I will do a review. I have no issue with companies who are taking a capitalistic approach during these times to get as much profit as possible as long as they don't try to screw anyone....I can say so far West Fork is not in the business of screwing anyone and I am looking forward to doing more business with them in the future if at all possible.


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

We are starting to get in mags now, not a whole lot. But some orders will take time to fill if they have mags other than black in them. Also, I wouldn't be worried about any change in laws any time soon. It will take them months to come to an agreement if they ever even do. Those congressmen are to busy spending our tax dollars and booking 5 star hotels with call girls to agree on anything right now. As far as building rifles, we are working on it. Our next batch of receivers is coming out of anodizing next week which was a couple weeks delayed because of the holidays. As far as your price on the rifle, your pricing is safe. We only had to raise our prices to make up for the high cost of bolt carriers, upper receivers.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you for your response Michael Sclafani, so what is your best guess on Pmag orders back from 3 weeks ago? I ordered dec 22. Thanks John


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

Well they are starting to come in now. So if you ordered around Christmas, your at the top of the list. In the order 200-400 range right now on Gen2 Pmags in black.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for responding Mike, i've passed up on a few chances to get an AR hoping it wasn't in vain. But seeing your response is reassuring, hopefully the idiot in chief doesn't make some kind of executive order when his little gun ban doesn't pass though.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

WF has been very responsive for me. I can't wait to get the pmags I ordered several days before Christmas...hopefully soon!!! Might need to look at one of their guns.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

01 Aggie, what date did you order your mags? I ordered Dec 22, just trying to see how long the wait is compaired to your order.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I ordered some pmags with an ar on the 20th, the order went through on the 21st. Still haven't received either, hopefully it wont be too much longer.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

pantallica4211 said:


> I ordered some pmags with an ar on the 20th, the order went through on the 21st. Still haven't received either, hopefully it wont be too much longer.


Same here


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

I ordered mine December 20th. As of 1/7 I was told I was at the top of the list of orders and that magazines were starting to come in. I really thought they would have been here by now, but I am sure it will be any day.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

ok thanks guys! Ill post up when I hear anything new.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Hotwater (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone received a rifle ordered from West Fork lately? I know they were in the process of building a batch.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Still waiting. It was my impression that before Christmas they had parts to build a certain number hence, why/when, I placed my order. I don't know if any have been built completely or they are still waiting for parts. My last correspondence was that it would be a couple more weeks. It has been a little over a month. Crazy times.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys, we are basically waiting on bolt carrier groups now. We have had orders over the past few months with machine shops that make our bolt carriers and they are swamped which is slowing down our initial orders with them. Keep in mind that we won't release a rifle unless it has the original high grade parts it was designed to have originally. Most of our bolt carrier orders were placed before the CT shooting so we know we are at the top of the list. Our distributor in Dallas is also 15 million orders behind so when we order parts it takes two weeks for them to arrive instead of one day. Just bare with us, we want to move the rifles out to our customers just as bad as you want them, we just have a lot of steps involved in making sure our rifles leave as ordered.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Michael, thanks for your update. Is there any idea/estimate for Pmags? I ordered exactly 4 weeks ago today. Thats crazy on that order number on parts!


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

We actually secured another case of 100 pmags today and some 308 pmags. The problem is the Magpul distributor is taking so long to get items to us. Right now we have over $60k in Magpul products in route to us. I think the whole firearms industry wasn't prepared for this.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Seems like a lot of companies are waiting on bolt carrier groups.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I would like to say I order some various products from West Fork and received great customer service. I am super pleased with them. They have certainly earned my business on go to the top of my list of places I will consider when looking for products. Thank a bunch Michael. You guys did an excellent job.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I ordered some Glock magazines from Michael and very happy with their service and shipping was super fast. I'll def be ordering from them in the future.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Just checking to see if anyone got any Pmag orders? Or any order number updates on Pmags?


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

No sir. I ordered 1 lancer mag and had it in within 3 days.


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

We are starting to catch up on black gen2 and gen3 pmags without windows. Orders number being filled vary greatly on which model you ordered and what else was in your order.


----------



## Hotwater (May 4, 2010)

Any news on BCGs?


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hopefully soon.


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

We have stated getting BCG's now. So production has resumed. A good majority of the rifles will be built by the end of March. Some will go into April, it just depends on your order number. So we are getting close. Those BCG's really put a hurting on our ETA's.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone recieved any MAGPUL PMAG orders? 
223REM W/WINDOW 30RD - Color : Black


----------

